# WELTMEISTER



## diorel (29 Окт 2010)

Аккордеон концертный,буквы отклеились и потерялись,может у кого остались,а то как-то несолидно без них смотрится.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (29 Окт 2010)

Ну раз буквы Weltmeister отклеились,то для солидности ,рекомендую приклеить Vignoni. А вообще то ,дело не в вывеске...


----------



## borissz (29 Окт 2010)

Сделайте заказ на фабрику в Рейхенбах и через недельку-другую у Вас всё будет...


----------



## ze_go (29 Окт 2010)

снимите все остальные и сполируйте поверхность


----------

